# [p2p]blokowanie uploadu sieci p2p

## koval_ski

Witam!

Mam takie luźne przemyślenia na temat "zlegalizawania" mldonkey'a. Okazuje się że w Polsce nie ma żadnego prawa, które zakazywałoby pobierania filmów, muzyki i ebook'ów z internetu. Problem tylko taki że udostępnianie takich plików jest już nielegalne. Więc wystarczyło by zablokować upload takiego mldonkey'a i mamy całkowicie legalne źródło rozrywki. Nie wiem jak jest w innych klientach p2p ale w ml-ośle jest tak że jak się ustawi max upload na zero to jest to traktowane jako upload bez limitów. Więc trzeba by zablokować z "zewnątrz" - iptables może? Tylko jak?

----------

## jey

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Więc wystarczyło by zablokować upload takiego mldonkey'a i mamy całkowicie legalne źródło rozrywki. Nie wiem jak jest w innych klientach p2p ale w ml-ośle jest tak że jak się ustawi max upload na zero to jest to traktowane jako upload bez limitów. Więc trzeba by zablokować z "zewnątrz" - iptables może? Tylko jak?

 

Niezle to sobie wymysliles  :Razz: 

Zastanawiales sie jak dziala siec p2p ? Po to abys ty mogl sciagac (download stream) ktos musi tobie wysylac (upload stream). Wyobraz sobie sytuacje gdy nikt nie bedzie wysylac a wszyscy beda probowac sciagac (ciekawe skad ? )

0 - zawsze oznacza unlimited

O ile pamietam mldonkey jako nieliczny(o ile nie jedyny) z klientow sieci edonkey i innych nie korzysta z systemu kredytow. W tej kwestii moge sie jednac mylic gdyz od jakiego czasu nie sledze rozwoju projektu i nie jestem pewien co spiralvoice z innymi developerami tworzy. Mimo wszystko fair policy to etyka ktora pozwala na utrzymanie sie sieci dluzej niz miesiac, chcesz pobierac dane za darmo to dostosuj sie i nie kombinuj :p

----------

## koval_ski

Z pewnością jak wszyscy zaczną tylko pobierać to nie będzie czego pobierać. Ale udostępnianie jest nie zgodne z prawem. Czy nieudostępnianie (czyli tylko pobieranie) było by nieetyczne? Szczerze mówiąc nie zastanawiałem się nad tym aspektem sprawy.

Pozostaje jednak kwestia technicznego rozwiązania problemu zawartego w tym wątku, wtedy każdy będzie mógł sam zdecydować jak postępować. Ja osobiście postanowiłem całkowicie zrezygnować z p2p z czasem jak będę kolekcjonował legalną muzę. Mam nadzieję że z czasem uda mi się zaprzestać "procederu"  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

jest troche softu ktory 0 daje unlimited a -1 daje bez uploadu. blokujac przez iptables to nie takie proste gdyz blokowalbys rowniez potwierdzenia odebrania pakietu( a nie w kazdym protokole jest to flaga ACK niektore chodza na UDP a inne jeszcze biora pod uwaga czy np przyslane dane pasuja do reszty) i musialbys oprocz blokowania upoadu p2p najpierw powiedzmy wypuszczac wszystki pakiety o rozmiarach np do 128 bajtow.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## wodzik

mozesz sobie ustawic uplodad na 1kb, to bedziesz piracic mniej ;)

----------

## pancurski

przy uploadzie 1kb, download bedzie na podobnym poziomie

----------

## psycepa

ze niby blokowanie wysylania jest 'nieetyczne'?   :Evil or Very Mad:  pfffff

pomimo tego ze wszyscy z p2p korzystamy w mniejszym lub wiekszym stopniu, rozpowszechnianie chronionych prawem autorskim utworow przez sieci p2p jest nielegalne oraz nieetyczne

(sciaganie rowniez, ale nie o tym tu mowa)

nieetyczne w sensie szeroko pojetej etyki, czyli takiej, jaka wykazuje przewazajaca czesc spoleczenstwa

powiedziec ze blokowanie wysylania jest nieetyczne to tak jakby stwierdzic ze morderca który morduje zarowno zwykłych ludzi jak i innych morderców postepowal nieetycznie tylko dlatego ze morduje tych wlasnie mordercow

IMHO niewazne czy ktos postepuje zgodnie z prawem (0kB/s upload) to i tak postepuje nieetycznie

kwestia tego czy tego kogos to obchodzi czy nie, mnie osobiscie nie.

nie lubie tylko jak sie przeinacza fakty i uzywa ich jako wlasnej broni, dlatego ten post

----------

## jey

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ze niby blokowanie wysylania jest 'nieetyczne'?   pfffff
> 
> pomimo tego ze wszyscy z p2p korzystamy w mniejszym lub wiekszym stopniu, rozpowszechnianie chronionych prawem autorskim utworow przez sieci p2p jest nielegalne oraz nieetyczne

 

Hmm.. tak sie wlasnie zastanawiam czy to nawiazanie do mojego postu czy poprostu przekaz

Jezeli to nawiazanie to psycepa chyba niedoczytal albo zle zinterpretowal to co ja napisalem

 *jey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mimo wszystko fair policy to etyka ktora pozwala na utrzymanie sie sieci dluzej niz miesiac

 

Swoja droga do blokowania uploadu mozna posluzyc sie modulem ipp2p, oznaczac ruch i wycinac go.

----------

## Poe

ucinając upload ucinacie download. proste. no bo jak w koncu wszyscy obetną sobie upload, to nie bedzie od kogo zrobic downloadu i tak oto p2p zniknie i nastana czasu pelnych portfeli na zakupy oryginalów.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> [...] i tak oto p2p zniknie i nastana czasu pelnych portfeli na zakupy oryginalów.

 

Czyż nie byłoby pięknie?

----------

## Poe

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   [...] i tak oto p2p zniknie i nastana czasu pelnych portfeli na zakupy oryginalów. 
> 
> Czyż nie byłoby pięknie?

 

to nie temat nad polemizowaniem czy piractwo jest dobre czy zle, ale osobiscie lubie miec pare oryginalow, zwlaszcza muzycznych.

----------

## timor

Legalna muza przez torrenta: http://www.jamendo.com/pl/ wszystko na otwartych licencjach, niektóre kawałki są całkiem niezłe  :Wink: 

A jak chodzi o blokowanie to ja praktykuję w obie strony, w mojej sieci p2p się tępi... Zapychało całe pasmo. Teraz ipp2p i jeszcze shaping pasma i jest już znośnie  :Wink: 

----------

## koval_ski

Co do etyczności blokowania uploadu to słowo "etyka" jest tu rzeczywiście nie na miejscu bo nie chodziło mi o takie ogólne pojęcie. mniejsza o to. Osobiście uważam że już samo ściąganie muzyki przez p2p to najzwyklejsza kradzież, dlatego zamierzam zaprzestać tego, ale z drugiej strony zanim uzbieram legalną kolekcje choćby 1/3 tego co mam teraz w postaci mp3 minią 3-4 lata przy comiesięcznym co najmniej 100zł wydatku. A ponieważ bez mojej muzyki długo żyć nie mogę więc trochę jeszcze po piratuję.

----------

## timor

Dla mnie paranoją są formy sprzedaży muzyki. CD za średnio 60zł, gdyby muza byłą na sieci po 1zł/za kawałek i bez DRM to na pewno wydanie 20zł miesięcznie na kilka utworów byłoby w normie i zyski by się zwiększyły mendom... A jak na razie nie stać mnie na kupowanie tego co chcę, radia internetowe są fajne. Chronix Agression, Smooth Jazz to co lubię i za free (nie płacę za neta więc absolutnie za free)  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *timor wrote:*   

> Legalna muza przez torrenta: http://www.jamendo.com/pl/ wszystko na otwartych licencjach, niektóre kawałki są całkiem niezłe 
> 
> A jak chodzi o blokowanie to ja praktykuję w obie strony, w mojej sieci p2p się tępi... Zapychało całe pasmo. Teraz ipp2p i jeszcze shaping pasma i jest już znośnie 

 

timor badz blogoslawion pomiedzy userami i niech owoc kompilacji twojej zawsze dorodny bedzie  :Smile: 

takiej strony mi bylo trzeba  :Smile: 

ja ze swojej strony moge dac http://www.kahvi.org/

ladnie sie od nich wgetem albo curlem zasysa  :Smile:  ponad 6GB OpenAudio w formacie ogg  :Smile:  tylko dla koneserow  :Razz: 

----------

## koval_ski

 *timor wrote:*   

> Dla mnie paranoją są formy sprzedaży muzyki. CD za średnio 60zł, gdyby muza byłą na sieci po 1zł/za kawałek i bez DRM to na pewno wydanie 20zł miesięcznie na kilka utworów byłoby w normie i zyski by się zwiększyły mendom... A jak na razie nie stać mnie na kupowanie tego co chcę, radia internetowe są fajne. Chronix Agression, Smooth Jazz to co lubię i za free (nie płacę za neta więc absolutnie za free) 

 

100% racji, ale na tym polega też wolność - każdemu wolno sprzedawać zapałki nawet po 500zł.

----------

